# Taurus 606



## Hudson69 (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone know of a plastic/kydex paddle holster for this gun?

Thanks


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 21, 2010)

There are Kydex holsters that may be able to fit the bill:

http://www.buybrownholsters.com/gun_holsters.htm

http://www.fist-inc.com/holsters/gunlistA/Default.htm

Reasonably priced, too.  

If that's not what you're looking for, the Taurus 606 has the same size as a S&W K-frame, and there are plenty of makers for that type.


----------

